# My $30 cemetary fence



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

I've been wanting to do a fence for my cemetary for a few years now. But cutting the pvc just wasn't something I felt like doing. Then my dad brought home some stakes (we're building a deck) and a lightbulb went off in my head.

so for about $13 I got 25 stakes
another $10 for 6 1x8's
Then $4 on spray paint.

Here are the results.

it's not up permanently. But I had to show it off!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks good. Great idea.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

thank you!

My yard is far from done... but I worked my butt off on that fence today (and a few household things). So the rest will go up tomorrow.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Hmmm I think you should back it up a little more so it doesn't overpower the tombstones.
Just my two cents.
Looks great though!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great idea - good work!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Erics right, it does seem a bit overpowering, but it looks awesome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

very creative! keep it up!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I made my fence the same way a couple years ago. It was so cheap and easy to do.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I love how old and rickety it looks. Nice touch with the broken pickets too. Very well done


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

great job!


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

thank you everyone! 

and I will be moving it around. Like I said, i just wanted to see how it looked! I have 2 more headstones and a few other things to do to the graveyard.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great fence there ScareySuzie! Post up some more pics when you get 'er done!!


----------

